# Just launched a new website, need opinions please.



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Just started a new website and I need your guys opinions.

I haven't loaded all the stuff on it yet. I just want to see what you guys think about the layout and looks. Does it look nice, does it have a nice appeal?

Let me know what you think, good or bad.

www.thewoodenboxes.vpweb.com


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

The site looks good but, at least for me, it is slow to load the pages


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Site loading time seemed normal to me. Overall look of the site is pleasant. Let us know when you have the rest of the site loaded. I like to see how things integrate with each other.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Load time for me was fine.

Since the site isn't finished it's hard to tell what the order form is for but if it's what the name suggests then I would remove it and get a shopping cart. People are used to the "Add to cart" type buttons and having to fill out an order form may be a turn off. How would you order more than one item?


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Th Times Roman (?) text on the home page is a little difficult for me to read - I understand that non-serif fonts such as Arial are better suited to the web, like on your Chip Carving Page.


----------



## GnarlyErik (Jul 22, 2012)

Loads fine and looks good to me. Good luck with your endeavor!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the overall look. The text being centered appears a bit strange to me, especially the very short lines such as "not regretted it since" and "like it".


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Any web site will appear different based upon the browser used and screen resolution, this is why web designers will test a site with various browsers.

In my browser (IE 11, win 7) there are a couple of text problems. See screen grabs below:


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

So far it loads OK for me and looks nice. There are several English and punctuation errors, such as:

The angle of the cuts play a huge part in the outcome

I would write 'the angle of the cut plays a huge…' or 'the angles of the cuts play a huge part'

After a period, you should leave a space between the period and the next word.

How the light falls on the piece creating the shadows, is what chip carving is all about
I don't think you need the comma in this sentence.

There are a few others, mostly in the fundraising section. I can point them out to you if you like.

Good luck with the website!


----------

